# 5HP Monster Blower...



## orgelbau (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a 5HP pipe organ blower that I am planning to modify and use to create a dust collection system for my shop. It has an 8" inlet and a 10" outlet. The motor is 220V, single phase. The blower develops 4500 CFM at 4" static pressure/1850 CFM at 15" static pressure in a normal pipe organ configuration which has pressurized output. With a mainly open output for dust collection, it will be "pulling" static pressure instead of "pushing". It seems well suited for a cyclone system. I am planning on making a plate for the 8" inlet to fit the application. I was also thinking about fabricating an output box that would contain a baffle system and final filtration. The output volume may be too much for a standard filter to deal with. I will change the multi-stage turbine inside the blower housing to a standard dust impeller if necessary. The current turbine is 18" diameter.

Are there any words of wisdom regarding potential problems I may encounter with this non-traditional system? I'm curious to know how the high-volume, low pressure nature of this blower would translate to the reverse operation of dust collection. I expect that with little resistance on the output (instead of the pressurized output) that it should perform closer to the 4500 CFM mark, minus loss through the cyclone and ducting.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

y advice would be to keep small tools and pets away from the intake. :0)
I don't know what type of shop or tools you have but that beast should have more than enough volume to handle it


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'll be interested in how this works out for you.


----------



## orgelbau (Jun 18, 2014)

The shop is equipped with a table (cabinet) saw, 13" planer, 10" jointer/planer, 6" jointer, 16" band saw, 15" drill press, 12" drill press, 6" x 48" sander, 12" disc sander, 18" drum sander, and 8" grinding wheel plus a number power/pneumatic sanders, saws, etc. I do a lot of surfacing, sanding and drilling with a complimentary sawing session here and there. On days when I have multiple workers in shop, I am hoping to be able to run whatever we need to simultaneously without killing the dust collector. And if I exhaust to the outside, my backyard landscaping will always be mulched. 

I am looking for distributors of hurricane proof doggie leashes in Florida just in case...


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Something tells me that bugger will be powerful enough to handle all those tools and more. If you aren't alre planning on it, I'd throw a very, very large cyclone into the mix.


----------

